# Sincronizar hora de la pc con una web o server (lenguaje C)



## Briann (Abr 17, 2009)

Que tal?
Les planteo lo siguiente:
Tengo que armar un proyecto donde, la parte más intrincada consiste en sincronizar el reloj de la pc con el de un server o página cualquiera que me tire la hora mundial. Recurriendo a un método algo rústico, se me ocurrió bajar un txt con el código fuente de la web y encontrar cierta línea, la cual me dice el dato que necesito.
Es muy difícil hacer esto en C? existe algo así más o menos armado? Si alguno conoce algún método más apropiado, le estaré muy agradecido =P

Saludos
Briann


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 23, 2009)

¿Estás usando windows XP/Vista?. En configuración de fecha y hora se puede poner que se sincronice con un servidor (no sé como lo hara).
Hecho eso la sincronización ya la tendrías, tendrías que leer fecha y hora de Windows llamando a alguna librería de sistema...
Pero si es sincronizar la PC y nada más, Panel Control -> Fecha y Hora -> Hora de internet y ahí elegís el servidor.


----------



## Briann (Abr 23, 2009)

windows 98 =S.
Estaríamos hablando de la necesidad de hacer una interfaz con algún lenguaje de programación que me lleve a hacer esta tarea de la manera más simple posible, ya que es uno de los requerimientos y no quiero prederme fuego tampoco con este tema.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 23, 2009)

No lo he echo, pero entrando a la pagina del Centro Nacional de Metrologia en Mexico me econtre con esta parte...



> Sincronía de sistemas de cómputo vía internet con el UTC(CNM)
> 
> El Centro Nacional de Metrología, CENAM, mantiene en operación servidores de tiempo a efecto de transferir la exactitud del UTC(CNM) vía Internet. Para sincronizar equipos de cómputo vía remota, automática y gratuita con el UTC(CNM) se requiere de los siguientes acciones:
> i. 	El equipo que se va a sincronizar al UTC(CNM) debe tener conexión a Internet,
> ...




http://www.cenam.mx/hora_oficial/


----------



## electrodan (Abr 24, 2009)

Tenés que usar un servidor NTP y de alguna forma implementar el protocolo en tu programa.


----------



## Briann (Abr 24, 2009)

encontré esto en .net. No se usar este lenguaje, pero si consigo compilarlo y me sirve, me lo estudio para explicarlo y listo el pollo. Alguien maneja esto como para decirme si funciona o no?

muchas gracias x la ayuda que están dando! =)

http://www.elguille.información/colabora/puntoNET/DJPSicroTray.htm


----------

